# Philippine Pinoy Anxiety Depression Group



## Sheerful (Sep 8, 2010)

Pinoy Expats accepted we can help them Pinoy Anxiety Depression Group Here for Filipinos Pinoy Anxiety Depression Group ..You need to reply po to the admins before you get accepted thanks ..Pinoy with bipolar, schizoprenia, anxiety, major depression taking meds or not.
Common na ang anxiety depression ngayon so I think we need support groups Insomnia sufferers like me allowed
PINOY ANXIETY DEPRESSION GROUP ..I am social anxiety disorder survivor at least and I have medicated panic disorder
Lets discuss clinics and tips para makamura kayo ..I know some
https://www.facebook.com/groups/pinoyadg/


----------



## Urshsam (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi, is this group still open?

Urshsam


----------

